# Anyone have a Nissan Juke?



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

So I was at the Nissan Dealer looking at the 370z and happened to see the Nissan Juke. Pretty sweet looking car, fairly quick with very good mpg, and availbale with AWD which means it might be okay for the snow. Does anybody have one, and can they get a mountain bike into the back? I would defnitely have a rack and hitch, but I frequently commute to work with my bike, and would want to put it in the back for safety reasons.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't comment personally as I am still anxiously waiting to see one on the road. It's kinda sub-compact size from what I've been reading so I am theorizing with the seats folded down and front wheel removed it should work.

I am really glad they actually went through with this vehicle. I love that the styling is so polarizing. We need more cars like this on the road. My only wish would be that they had the 6-speed with the more powerful engine available with AWD. But I am not a prospective buyer anyway


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw one the other day and liked it but it's gonna be close but I think it will work with front wheel off. Goodluck


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

It'll probably be a tight squeeze for a bike, but man I'd love to drive one.


----------



## wunderkind (Aug 11, 2009)

I find this Nissan remarkably similar to a Disney character.

Juke









Pumbaa









Saw it at dealerships. None on the road. Maybe they might be a "_Hakuna Matata_" edition someday.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

i saw one parked outside today. looks like it would make a great pizza delivery vehicle.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Its funny how neutral people's opinion seems to be on this car. The media release stuff says "polarizing design", "nissan's not afraid of alienating buyers etc, but really nobody says bad things, mostly odd things, like the pumba and pizza statements.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

remember this one??










The Juke only has 188hp...plus you'll probably have a bit of turbo lag at stops. The awd version weighs in just short of 3200lbs. You can get a six speed manual transmission....BUT only in a non-AWD version. The only shot of the Juke with the back open on there website is very dark. Very...dark and the seats are up. Not a lot of contrast to show how much depth is there.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

You went from looking at a 370z to a Juke? What is wrong with you?



Whason said:


> Its funny how neutral people's opinion seems to be on this car. The media release stuff says "polarizing design", "nissan's not afraid of alienating buyers etc, but really nobody says bad things, mostly odd things, like the pumba and pizza statements.


I think people are being a tad nice in this thread to be honest.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Whason said:


> Its funny how neutral people's opinion seems to be on this car. The media release stuff says "polarizing design", "nissan's not afraid of alienating buyers etc, but really nobody says bad things, mostly odd things, like the pumba and pizza statements.


I have been hearing either "I think it's cool looking" or "OMFG THAT IS UGLY", it's good to hear some people are neutral I guess :lol:



Zeroack said:


> remember this one??
> 
> <Vehicross pic>
> 
> The Juke only has 188hp...plus you'll probably have a bit of turbo lag at stops. The awd version weighs in just short of 3200lbs. You can get a six speed manual transmission....BUT only in a non-AWD version. The only shot of the Juke with the back open on there website is very dark. Very...dark and the seats are up. Not a lot of contrast to show how much depth is there.


I doubt there will be turbo lag. Especially on that size engine. I rarely run into a modern turbo car that has lag. 188hp isn't too shabby considering it's a B-segment sub-compact crossover. B-segment cars like the Fiesta, Mazda2, Fit are down around 110hp or so without me looking them up. So 188hp should make it fairly brisk but not fast, even with the added heft.

The Vehicross was basically Isuzu slapping a different body on a Trooper (well, a little more than that), plus it was a larger (than the Juke) body-on-frame SUV, so the only thing they really have in common is odd styling, although I can see why the Juke would remind you of that.

The designer had said he was inspired heavily by Rally Raid car-class vehicles, like these, and I can definitely see that:
























...come to think of it- I think the Vehicross did Paris-Dakar and won one year, so that gives it that Rally Raid connection, so the Vehicross reference might be more appropriate than I thought.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Let me explain, I was looking at the 370 , but the juke caught my eye. 

I think I'm going to end up going with a wrx though.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

^
Ooooh I will sell you one! If you live near PA. I am a Subaru salesperson


----------



## wunderkind (Aug 11, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> I think people are being a tad nice in this thread to be honest.


The Puke is inspired by the late Aztek.










Nissan has gone into making weird looking cars inspired by catfish lately. See 370z's inspiration.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

wunderkind said:


> The Puke


I see what you did there.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I own both Nissan and Impreza. Unless you really like the look and compact feel of Juke, don't get it. It has really poor build quality, though the power is good. WRX, Me like, but not really practical, but who cares.:thumbsup:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

mimi1885 said:


> I own both Nissan and Impreza. Unless you really like the look and compact feel of Juke, don't get it. It has really poor build quality, though the power is good. WRX, Me like, but not really practical, but who cares.:thumbsup:


Are you saying you have the Juke? or a Nissan? Which Nissan are you referencing when you say "it has really poor build quality"? Please elaborate?

I for one like the styling of the Juke and it's on my short list for a future ride.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

ranier said:


> Are you saying you have the Juke? or a Nissan? Which Nissan are you referencing when you say "it has really poor build quality"? Please elaborate?
> 
> I for one like the styling of the Juke and it's on my short list for a future ride.


Among the big 3 Nissan usually offer the most power in the same class. I own altima, my sister has roque. Both are less than impressive when it comes to finish. Interior feel cheap, and compartments are not as well made as the competitors. Center console feel flimsy.

The do offer a fee good gadgets like laptop storage on Sentra. Juke looks nice, just check out the interior and how every fit together, if it feel good to you by all mean get it. Like I said I'm done with Nissan, there are many other good choices for the money.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Zeroack said:


> The Juke only has 188hp...plus you'll probably have a bit of turbo lag at stops. The awd version weighs in just short of 3200lbs. You can get a six speed manual transmission....BUT only in a non-AWD version. The only shot of the Juke with the back open on there website is very dark. Very...dark and the seats are up. Not a lot of contrast to show how much depth is there.


my 4500lb truck only has 190 hp and its more than I need. Granted its torque-y and you wouldnt have that in the juke off the line


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Again, turbo lag is like mostly non-existant in modern turbo cars, especially small displacement engines like this one.


----------



## wunderkind (Aug 11, 2009)

XJaredX said:


> I see what you did there.


Aren't I farnee? 

Impreza used to have good pratical trunk space in the wagon format. Then they went into this hatchback design because their WRC team Impreza was getting schooled by nimble AWD hot hatches. However upon arrival of the hatchback Impreza, SWRT pulled out of WRC. What irony. 

Despite that, I'd get a Subaru Impreza anyday over this Nissan. Still haven't seen any on the road. Lots of them on at the local Nissan dealership. They even put one on one of those fake rocky daise. The public speaketh....


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I'm kind of feeling the power and utility of the impreza. If only the damn thing wasn't so ugly.



wunderkind said:


> Aren't I farnee?
> 
> Impreza used to have good pratical trunk space in the wagon format. Then they went into this hatchback design because their WRC team Impreza was getting schooled by nimble AWD hot hatches. However upon arrival of the hatchback Impreza, SWRT pulled out of WRC. What irony.
> 
> Despite that, I'd get a Subaru Impreza anyday over this Nissan. Still haven't seen any on the road. Lots of them on at the local Nissan dealership. They even put one on one of those fake rocky daise. The public speaketh....


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i never saw one of these jukes, it looks nice to me. i just got a toyota matrix. my mtb fits inside w/o taking wheels off. i don't think my toule rack that fit on my taurus wagon will work. wife has nissan and i had a couple of sentra's. nissan doesn't seem to be having the recalls that toyota has been getting.

looks like a sweet car to me, but then again i liked the amc eagle and amc went bellty up. i think my dad drive a rambler for a while:thumbsup:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

AC/BC said:


> You went from looking at a 370z to a Juke? What is wrong with you?
> 
> I think people are being a tad nice in this thread to be honest.


LMFAO

Juke makes me puke


----------



## fredbooxe (Nov 23, 2005)

Drove one yesterday and have to say they've really done a great job with it.

Power's good with almost no lag. I'm not that fond of the feel of a CVT, but I think it's the right transmission for this thing -- it just puts the engine where it ought to be running and gets there in a hurry.

Turns really well and you'd never know it sits high from the way it stays flat in a corner. Just a little bit of push in the front end if you're going hard. Front will tuck right back in if you get out of the throttle a bit. Also was able to find some hardpack ice/snow in a parking lot that that it handled really well (AWD model).... could really make some good time on snowy days in this thing.

I didn't bring a bike but don't think I'd have any trouble fitting one in the back with frt wheel off.

The only thing that concerns me a bit is the short wheelbase (under 100 inches). On one hand it really makes it fun, but it concerns me a bit for icy roads. I'm not sure I'd want to send my recently-driving daughter out in it on a bad day for fear it might want to swap ends on her. It may be that stability control would keep it stable on ice, but I'm just not sure.


----------



## mtnbkr67 (Jan 26, 2008)

I went and checked out the Juke and for some strange reason I really like it. I'm 43 and own a 2006 Honda Ridgeline. I love my truck and won't replace it with a Juke but for the money I'd buy it. Ummm maybe I like it because my Ridgeline also looks funny ( OR ) because I'm a mountain biker and the Juke comes across as something small, fast, all wheel drive and handles great for a great price. Something I can relate to.


----------



## mtnbkr67 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, I'm back. Just got back from test driving The Frog...I mean the Juke. I love it. It's so much fun to drive. It's like being on my mountain bike. You have to test drive it to understand it. The engine matched with the CVT transmission is awesome. There really are 3 driving modes and you can feel the difference. There's absolutely no lack of power from a standstill or while driving. The CVT transmission keeps the engine in the sweet spot and the turbo does the rest. Back seat room is only good umm...nothing. Cargo space is limited. The short wheelbase will be a little abrupt over rough roads but we are mountain bikers, we like it rough. Good job Nissan. I might be driving a frog soon and of course keeping my Ridgeline.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I kind of like it. I really like the idea behind it too. Small fun to drive practical little SUV. I found an interesting comparison from Motor Trend. The Juke VS Mini Countryman.

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests...tryman_2011_nissan_juke_comparison/index.html


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

The Juke is certainly a different looking beast. I was on the interstate the other night and had these bizzarre little headlights come-up behind me on the interstate. I told my son that has to be one of the new Jukes and sure enough thats what it was. It looked nice enough in its charcoal grey finish. Its got a polarizing look that people will either like or hate (or laugh at). As a previous M-Coupe owner I love weird looking cars so its a thumbs up for me! Too slow for my blood, but for a utility oriented vehicle not a bad ride.

Btw- thanks for the motor trend link!


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Dec 31, 2010)

*Got one*

My wife bought a Juke SL just before Christmas. Since we don't get too much snow here (Key Largo) she went with the front wheel drive six speed. Neutral reactions, I don't think so. I have never been in a car that caused more comments. Right now it's about 70% good, but when someone doesn't like it, they get fanatical about it. It has 20 more h.p. than a Mini Cooper S on about the same wheelbase. As for turbo lag it's non-existent with the six speed, Could be a problem with the automatic (CVT, no gears, just pulleys and...I guess pixie dust). You can select your drive mode from, normal, sport, and eco, and unlike several other cars with selective drive modes, you will feel the difference. Sport mode turns up the boost, tightens the steering, changes shift points, and injection timing. The car looks like a cross between a bug and frog on the outside but the inside amazingly well laid out, Roomy for such a small car. Fit and finish are on the high end for Nissan. More like a Z than a Versa. Black sapphire color changing paint looks black until you see it in the sun. Seats fold flat, so a bike can go in with the front wheel off. No bike rack for it yet, so let me know if you see something out there. This car was made to be marketed in Europe where a small crossover/ rallye/ commuter is perfect. It works well for us. It is NOT for everyone, but when was the last time you drove a car and it was FUN?


----------



## Abraxas (Mar 2, 2009)

I test drove an AWD Juke, its small maybe a bit smaller than a Versa, no way a bike will fit without the wheel off. It has no noticeable Turbo lag but the CVT didn't seemed to be programed very well, it made some weird decisions under heavy acceleration. The power is extremely adequate. The Torque Vectoring AWD is amazing, you can feel it pushing you through tuns making the Juke a very unique handling car. I think it is my second most interesting test drive ever after the Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution. The shiny plastic interior looks cheap and scratch prone.

FYI the WRX is a very fast and terrible car, make sure you get an insurance quote first and check that the Subaru's horrendous seats and transmission agree with you.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

So I test drove a WRX, it accelerates well, but I didn't feel like its handling was very good, it felt kind of heavy. I'm thinking about an outback now. Didn't test drive, but for 29 mpg I think I can live with 170 horses. I might even try to find a used one because I might get a small fun car like a miata or something.


----------

